

JSONbin – one-click to save JSON payloads to a private shareable URL in Chrome - mansilladev
http://JSONbin.org

======
gprasanth
jsonb.in -- upload JSON from command line

$ curl -d "@test.json" [http://jsonb.in/new](http://jsonb.in/new)

------
mansilladev
Already got a feature request -- OAuth into Runscope account. That's next.
OAuth in a Chrome extension should be good fun.

